# DIY FMIC! HOWTO



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Planning to fit a FMIC. I want (also keep the aliens) to have stealth look so I'm planning to paint it black. Do I need a special paint? Anyone with black FMIC, pics please!!

I've been drooling over HDi GT Spec

















Any advice what kind of silicone angels I need to make the connections? Standard piping from turbo is 60mm? At the same time I think it's smart to get the Forge TCS155 hose kit.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi i think you'd be better off getting the Forge one mate and ask them about having it in black.

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... ct=FMTT225

DAZ 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi i think you'd be better off getting the Forge one mate and ask them about having it in black.
> 
> http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... ct=FMTT225
> 
> DAZ 8)


That would be my plan you get what you pay for


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a black forge one
pics 2morow


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the pic, looks great! Nice and stealth, I bet that with a lower grill in place you can hardly notice it.

I know that Forge kit gets high praise here. Call me weird but for my taste it is just too simple job... I like to plan and get my hands dirty. Also it is a bit narrow for the bumper. I think IC that has its inlets on the lower part would work better, as that is where most of the air flow is due to bumper design. Probably in the end Forge would be cheaper and definitely easier way to go.

What is the best IC type for fast spool? Bar&Plate, Tube&Fin, Hybrid, what is the best for TT? What type is the Forge one. I've understood that these cheap ones are bar&plate and should be avoided.

Found this on youtube, looks pretty much the same than the HDi one and fits nicely.





Mishimoto has nice black intercooler but they are bar&plate and cheap, so probably not any good?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I went for silver with mine as it does tie to the petrol cap... but all depends on the look your going for 
















But let me give you a bit of advice... where this fits is a bugger... the aliens as a pain even with the forge one. and getting something that may or may not fit is abit risky... take it from someone who fitted themselves, forge makes the job as easy as humanly possible.. (although would say they need to mention trimming the hoses to prevent the rubbing near the alternator)

here's a how to i did when i fitted mine. http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161700&hilit=tony+s as you can see there isn't much room. and if it isn't designed spot on it's a big headache.
Also notice the right angled cut outs in the intercooler in the pic







without that it won't fit... hense buying a universal, grinding the notches out and welding up doesn't seem fun to me... just a big headache.

good luck either way.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Made up my mind and headache it will be! Those silicone hoses area seriously expensive, so we can forget saving money at this point, £500 gone so far

So far I've got:
HDi GT Spec FMIC
2x HPS silicone hoses 76mm -> 60mm reducer (45 degree)
Upper turbo hose kit SFS
2x 60mm 90degree bend with 150mm legs (cutting shorten is easier than expanding  )
Enough proper hose clamps
1 x 60mm alloy hose joiner

Got a tip that US brand VHT makes good spray paints, so will get that to paint the cooler and alloy pipes. Still need some 60mm alloy pipe to both sides, but what kind... well that probably will be the headache part. Also the mounting can be little tricky, I think I'm going to copy the tCarbon racket idea LINK.

Will update with pics once the parts arrive and of course when it's done. It will be summer before that, I know it already.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

fair play for having ago. Name sounds worring HDi? From a Dirty D is it? :lol:


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> fair play for having ago. Name sounds worring HDi? From a Dirty D is it? :lol:


 Hehee when I Googled reviews of that HDi intercooler there came up results of Peugeot HDi's intercoolers. Now that is a turn off if something, at least here up north Peugeot is real joke. Well they are dead cheap so as a company car people buy them a lot (you don't have to pay the repairs yourself...).


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Intercooler arrived today. Looks HUGE! :twisted: Weight 5,5kg


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

End tanks dont look great size or flow pattern. Looks huge tho sure its not going to drag on floor? :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Bikerz said:


>


bikerz m8, do you have a front pic with the lower grill on...think you know why


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Just off outside for you buddy :wink:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok light bad and on charlies phone sorry. Beete rones at weekend if you need. Remember you need to do some cutting but not anything to worry about.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers m8....it's decided (and the wife agrees  ) black with red logo


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Where do you get that type of lower grill, I want one too! Is it from the Sport model? Does it fit to stock 225 bumper?

Here is a picture from inside, you can see trough it so should flow OK, especially with those 3" ports.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah fits stock 225 bumper. as you can see its a whole qs front end on mine


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are going to paint it,sand it really coarse first. Paint adhesion on shiny aluminium is really poor.
That VHT barrel paint might be good. Least amount of insulation probably. :?

Are you going to make shroud around ic core. To get pressure build up on front side of it.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jurpo said:


> If you are going to paint it,sand it really coarse first. Paint adhesion on shiny aluminium is really poor.
> That VHT barrel paint might be good. Least amount of insulation probably. :?
> 
> Are you going to make shroud around ic core. To get pressure build up on front side of it.


Have lot of sanding to do as I'm also going to paint my new DP, cat and maybe the exhaust too (exhaust back box with transparent VHT) at the same time. If shroud is a kind of scoop to fill the gap between bumper and IC then yes I have thought of it. What material would you suggest? Some kind of plastic that you can shape with heat gun? It would be nice if the lower center grill would be a straight scoop to IC.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Bikerz said:


>


Sorry to jump on someone else's thread and go off topic, but bikerz mate, hows the Black Forge holding up???

I've noticed some bits of silver i'd imagine are bits of paint missing starting to come through on mine.,.. May see if awesome can get forge to send me a template for a quick forge logo respray before italy.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Tony

Mine was sprayed with just paint from halfords myself with the larger forge stencil. Seems to be holing up great the black from forge and the red spray I put on. Mines pretty stealth as you can se etho so wouldnt notice, would have to have a proper look in sunlight to be honest


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Tony

Mine was sprayed with just paint from halfords myself with the larger forge stencil. Seems to be holing up great the black from forge and the red spray I put on. Mines pretty stealth as you can se etho so wouldnt notice, would have to have a proper look in sunlight to be honest


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Today arrived the clamps for inlet ports 80-85mm and sanded the intercooler ready for painting


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Painted in the end with regular heatproof paint that holds up to 350 Celcius. VHT was £20 a can so saved that for exhaust. Sprayed quite lightly and only the visible side of the core. This project is sadly on hold now as my TT is at the body shop waiting for painting [smiley=bigcry.gif] Crash was not my fault but that doesn't make me much happier... Takes a month to get it back!


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice..Now get it on


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

nathan88 said:


> Nice..Now get it on


I will once I get my car back, it has been at the dealer 2 moths now. They said that finally they got all the bits they need to put it back together. So any day now...

I will compete the thread when I put everything together.


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me guess, you now have V6 bumper on it..


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jurpo said:


> Let me guess, you now have V6 bumper on it..


Got that right and Quattro Sport lower grills. Exterior tuning is not my thing but the old bumper was broken and they were nice enough to fit V6 one instead, so I thought why not. Also had to get a leon cupra splitter as it looks so good on a V6 bumper 

Main reason for the delay was AST shock absorber that was damaged. Getting a new one took time and in the end I got new ones on both sides, better model made from billet aluminum I was told.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a little teaser, project continues next week...








Close call but fits...


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Work Nate, 
Couple quick ones fore you what is the actual size if the intercooler it looks a lot bigger than the forge FMIC, and from your last little taster it looks like you have had to loose the headlight washers is that the case or have they just not been fitted yet.
Hope you are back on the road soon and give it a good test 

Looking at doing something similar later in the year so really interested in the project.

Kevin


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am also doing a DIY FMIC kit. I have got some pipes made up from an american guy off vw vortex (total 170 pounds delivered) and I am getting a treadstone tr8 cooler (I can get for 220 dollars). So I just need some T bolt clamps and some short bits of silicone and i am done  Total project cost less than 400 quid 
 This is just the start of project mingebag lol


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes it is wider than forge and also thicker. Overall length is 30", height 12" and little over 3" thick (core size on the first post). Aliens are attached to the bumper that's why they are off, want to keep them too. Headlight removed to put a silicone hose to intake manifold. DIY is not that cheap, in the end there are quite a few parts that you need. When it's done I make a list with prices.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Nate, Thanks for the photo.
Yep looks much the same as the size I was looking at. It does seem a lot bigger in the flesh than I had worked out with a tape measure its about the same size a a Scubby FMIC so you can pick up the cooler quite easily.

Kevin


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

how is that air scoop, any progress? 
I think that 2mm Abs plastic sheet should work. It´s heat formable, can be heat welded or Acetone welded.

Another potential product for painting: Eastwood radiator black.
Maybe Por15 metal ready for better adhesion and corrosion resistance.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jurpo said:


> how is that air scoop, any progress?


No scoops as the IC is just behind the grill, there is simply no room. The 3" inlets are not good, if someone else wants to take this route find an IC with 2,5" inlets. I still need to take some more out from the bumper and grills to make it all fit. Had to bend the crash bar too to make it fit behind it. Pretty much a nightmare all together like so many of you told me before I started... Well now it is there! I don't recommend this big FMIC, as it just too tight fit.

Washers had to go too, they are just too long. I have to find shorter ones or install them on different angle or something. I look in to that when I take the bumper out next time.

Conclusions: Yes, go and buy the Forge and save yourself from huge amount of trouble  

























Installed Pipercross filter at the same time and now the DV sounds really LOUD! Is it because of the FMIC or the filter or both?

Parts with rough prices:
2 x 80-85mm Ace T-clamps (cooler) £16 (2pcs stainless steel)
1 x 74-79mm Ace T-clamps (intakemani) £10 (4pcs)
8 x 68-73mm Ace T-clamps ( L-shape boost pipe, 90deg and 60deg bends) £24 (10pcs)
1 x 60mm alloy hose joiner £6
2 x 60mm 60 degree pipes £18
2 x 60mm 90 degree silicone pipes £34
2 x 76 to 60mm 45 degree silicone bends £65
1 x L-shape aluminum profile 50x20x2mm, 1m length £10
1 x aluminum list 20x2mm, 1m lenght £4
1 x can of black heat resistant paint £4
1 x upper boost hose kit £98
1 x HDi GT Spec Intercooler £230
1 x nuts n bolts £5


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yoy get my vote for doing something *"different"* More more more! :wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

nate42 said:


> Conclusions: Yes, go and buy the Forge and save your self from huge amount of trouble


Thanks Nate Looking at all the work you put in I think I might just do that


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

What is needed to make this work better.?

Would 90deg silicone turns work better on Ic. any help with washer cylinder clearance.
Or if 45,90deg aluminium turns were welded/hard soldered to Ic in 2,5" size

Was it neccessary to cut bumber in upper grille area?


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

To be honest I didn't look into the washer thing that much, noticed that they don't fit took them out. Just wanted to get it back to road again. The main problem was on these points:








As you can see I have grinned the lower grill quite abit... and the bumper is still pushing the silicone hose. Next phase is to take it off again and glue the lower grills in place and after that take some out of the bumper. So far I have only taken pieces from the lower center grill.

When I take the bumper out I will look at the washers again, they are needed for MOT so I must find a way to get them back on [smiley=bigcry.gif] I can also check if choosing different bends would make things easier. I think it would have been smart to make a template pipes from paper tubes on both sides and take those to shop and ask them to make you the pipes from steel...


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jurpo said:


> Would 90deg silicone turns work better on Ic. any help with washer cylinder clearance.
> Or if 45,90deg aluminium turns were welded/hard soldered to Ic in 2,5" size


Yes 90deg turns and 2,5" ports in the IC would work better and then you could keep the washers.
I have to add these pics to the thread to show how the piping should go to have a chance with the washers.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Those pipes look really well made shame they'll be out of sight. All unnecessary expense with hindsight tho :? :? 
Graham


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Great work Nate, loving the stealth look. [smiley=dude.gif] 
How is it in Finland? do you need to have the washers if you have xenons? Atleast that way in SE.

So got any more pics, harnessbar etc? Any tracktime yet?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Nate it gets better all the time.
You need to market your pipes .

Kevin


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

I am thinking about techno weld for joining pipes to Ic.

That cooler is nice size, Exactly same size can be found in Ebay and other places, but it´s always with 3" ports.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FMIC-FFRONT-M...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item5d2979adca


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

UR_TT said:


> Great work Nate, loving the stealth look. [smiley=dude.gif]
> How is it in Finland? do you need to have the washers if you have xenons? Atleast that way in SE.
> 
> So got any more pics, harnessbar etc? Any tracktime yet?


Yep you need the washers here if you got xenons, so I either have to buy more bends and do the piping again or buy normal headlights and put those on for MOT.

I nowadays need the back seats quite frequently now so I didn't take them out and put that harness bar in the end. No tracktime yet but definitely will do some! We don't have that many tracks here only one close to Helsinki is Ahvenisto and it's pretty scary as it doesn't have any safety areas...









This was taken a couple of days ago


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Ahvenisto, looks pretty scary. A little like nordschleife, no runoffs at all. But at the same time it looks like a very fun track to drive...

Found this on the tube, is it you going at it?


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

UR_TT said:


> Ahvenisto, looks pretty scary. A little like nordschleife, no runoffs at all. But at the same time it looks like a very fun track to drive...
> 
> Found this on the tube, is it you going at it?


Yep that is me with my poor lines, It's fun to drive, but scary. I had a close call there and touched the wheel barrier with my rear wheel... after that I've been driving like a chicken there  Had to buy a new rear subframe http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146848


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow that circuit looks really good - good enough for a trip out there maybe or do the logistics make it a non starter
Graham


----------

